# Nissan Altima Manual SE-R



## NahPoleon (Dec 29, 2017)

For SAle 2006 NISSAN ALTIMA 3.5 SE-R

Lowered 

Condition: Used Excellent
Odometer: 139412
Fuel Efficiency: 21/28
Drivetrain

Engine: Gas V6 3.5L/220
Cylinders: 6
Transmission: 6
Transmission Type: Manual
Drivetrain: FWD
Body & Interior

Doors: 4
Exterior Color: Black
OEM Color Name: Black
Interior Color: Black
Description

POWER AND STILL GREAT ON GAS 
Options

Front Wheel Drive, Tires - Front Performance, Tires - Rear Performance, 
Aluminum Wheels, Power Steering, 4-Wheel Disc Brakes, 
Automatic Headlights, Fog Lamps, Heated Mirrors, 
Power Mirror(s), Intermittent Wipers, Bucket Seats, 
Power Driver Seat, Cloth Seats, Leather Steering Wheel, 
Pass-Through Rear Seat, Rear Bench Seat, Adjustable Steering Wheel, 
Engine Immobilizer, Security System, Trip Computer, 
Power Windows, Power Door Locks, Keyless Entry, 
Cruise Control, Remote Trunk Release, Rear Defrost, 
A/C, Climate Control, AM/FM Stereo, 
CD Player, Steering Wheel Audio Controls, Power Outlet, 
Driver Vanity Mirror, Passenger Vanity Mirror, Front Reading Lamps, 
Driver Air Bag, Passenger Air Bag, Child Safety Locks, 
Emergency Trunk Release, 

Variable Speed Intermittent Wipers, Driver Illuminated Vanity Mirror, 
Passenger Illuminated Visor Mirror


----------

